# Switching energy supplier



## one_question (Nov 12, 2008)

Good afternoon everyone

In a frugal mood and am trying to cut back on some outgoings. 

We currently get our gas and electricity through EDF. Just been on one of the price comparison sites and I can save £15 a month by changing to...

...EDF.

How? I'm currently on Dual fuel tariff V3 whilst their cheapest tariff is v5 - a saving of £179 a year. I've just tried to phone them but, as it's Saturday, there's no-one in. 

Anyhow, quick question. Is it possible to swap tariffs within an existing supplier? Doesn't matter if you don't know as I'll find out on Monday. 

Second question/grumble. Why don't the energy companies automatically put you onto the cheapest tariff? If they've got gas/electric for cheaper - why not write to me and change me over? I know that it's up to me to check but a couple of weeks ago I checked the prices and EDF weren't the cheapest then. I could have changed then to another company (companies actually - as dual fuel wasn't cheapest then) and saved, say, £100 on my current tariff whereas if I was on their new tariff - the saving would have been less and I probably wouldn't change over (if that makes sense).

I'll let you know how I get on with changing to a cheaper tariff. If they give me no joy, there was another company where I could get £120 a year off - not to be sniffed at!

G


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

We have switched tarrifs with the same supplier in the past, no problem.
We have justed switched our duel fuel from npower to eon via www.topcashback.co.uk and got £71 for doing so:thumb:

Dont you just hate trying to compare. Npower whilst their rates are not the cheapest, gave us £100 cashback spread out in three payments over the year which brings their costs down. I prefer my outgoings to be transparent and simple so have moved to an eon online tarriff.

Si


----------

